# Ravenports



## jiaxing (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't know if it's too off topic. If it's so please just delete this thread.

I don't want to be harsh but I have to said this project is poor quality.

I tried it on Linux. Their ported version of pkg crashed all of the time with segmentation fault: when checking for package integrity, when installing big packages like llvm. pkg also very slow and sometime just stuck fetching packages. The slowest part I think is when waiting for respond from their server. My DNS is good, so it 's nothing to do with DNS resolving. It should be their server is too slow to respond or their version of pkg is buggy.

It doesn't scale at all. I observed I could install the downloaded package manually with pkg. My network is good but the speed of pkg download always between 8-16Kb/s, pkg update sometimes stucks for more than 5 mins, it took somewhat an hour to fetch a 32 MB package, both of the time I have to Ctrl-C myself.

It's weird as with the two of the first packages to download, the download speed is very good, it's 2.8-3Mb/s. But after that it's started to unbearable slow with 8-16Kb/s. When I reboot and run the command again, the speed back to good, but only with the first two packages and slowed down again with later packages!

They must have a very bad server, or their version of pkg is buggy like hell. It's totally sucks.

p/s: I have been advertised by many people about Ada's awesomeness, after testing an Ada written project like Ravenports I have to think it's the otherwise. There must be reason why the world still using C++ but not Ada if Ada's multitasking is too awesome like that. I know about the GPS, the DoD, oh no... don't start to lecturing me about these users of Ada. The only thing I know is Ravenports, a project written in Ada, sucks. ravenadm sucks, I have never successful built anything with it, it took hours just to be failed. Totally a waste of time. I regret that I have wasted my time with it. I would rather go to the pub.


----------



## jiaxing (Mar 14, 2020)

I tried to install the utility fetch I used to use on FreeBSD from their repo (not building it myself). It installed just fine but when I run it just present me a bunch of errors just because missing of SSL Certificate. What a kind of dependency handling! OK. Fine. I will just ditch this Ravenports to trash!


----------



## shkhln (Mar 14, 2020)

Did you put your own sense of logic in the trash a while before? Download speed doesn't have anything to do with code quality. Besides, "their" pkg is our pkg and it is not written in Ada.


----------



## jiaxing (Mar 14, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Did you put your own sense of logic in the trash a while before? Download speed doesn't have anything to do with code quality. Besides, "their" pkg is our pkg and it is not written in Ada.


No, my logic is fine but you should put your reading skill to trash before. With the same good connection, if network speed is too poor it's obviously because the code quality is shit. Also note that Ravenports *patched* our pkg heavily. Did you notice their package ended with .tzst but not .txz like us? It's because they use Zstd to compress their package, not xz. I'm also said ravenadm, which is obviously written in Ada, never done it job for me, I have never successful built anything with it. It always fail.

As I don't want to start a flame war here I will stop it here. I don't have a github account, and Ravenports is *not worth* for me to create one just to complain. I know the author of it usually hand around here so I hope he will see this thread. Bye.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 14, 2020)

jiaxing said:


> you should put your reading skill to trash



Be careful with that language, my patience is not infinite. (Nor is anyone else's, for that matter.)



jiaxing said:


> I'm also said ravenadm, which is obviously written in Ada, never done it job for me, I have never successful built anything with it.



You did not claim to download and run it.



jiaxing said:


> I don't have a github account, and Ravenports is *not worth* for me to create one just to complain.



One has to wonder of what *worth* to you is complaining here.



jiaxing said:


> I know the author of it usually hand around here so I hope he will see this thread.



Nope. Wrong assumption.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 14, 2020)

For ada I use gentoo. That is, until someone starts maintaining the ada-util in freebsd ports.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 14, 2020)

jiaxing said:


> if network speed is too poor it's obviously because the code quality is shit.



This is the most non-sense thing I've read in this forums since forever... Are you aware the download speed has a lot of to do with the upstream available bandwidth?



shkhln said:


> One has to wonder of what *worth* to you is complaining here.



Good point, if OP don't want to create a GitHub account he/she could just use IRC. Freenode doesn't require an account: #ravenports


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 14, 2020)

In  practice the operating system and the applications are bound together.
I.e. trying to use the netbsd applications sources on linux or vice versa is doomed to fail in the long run.
I have never seen a good working "crossbuilder".
Even debian-gnu/kfreebsd died.
Netbsd applications on minix does not work ,but is being gradually ported
Exception is the use of eg JVM.


----------

